# Friday night trip



## Fuscus (Feb 7, 2009)

Did my usual night trip though to Colondale ranges. Not many herps, only 3 snakes and a pink-tongue but loads of furballs including a female (they are all female at this time of year) antechinus with two near-term young on her back and loads of deer. Drove back along a new path I mapped out on google earth, the photos made it look like a good road. Very glad it was bone dry as I would proberly still be there, you could see that the road would become steep slopes of mud when wet.

Anyhow I think the spider is a forest funnel web, I have my extra thick hide on in case I'm wrong


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 7, 2009)

The snakes.
The coastal wanted a piece of me, she was about the same size and shape as my female wp (1.2-1.4) who looks the same after feeding on a large rat.
The last SES had a cream belly, I'm starting to wonder if these stocky SES I'm seeing are actually _C. boschmai_


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 8, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> female ... antechinus with two near-term young on her back and loads of deer


How many deer were on her back?



Fuscus said:


> The last SES had a cream belly, I'm starting to wonder if these stocky SES I'm seeing are actually _C. boschmai_



Probably not. Cream bellies in eastern small-eyed snakes aren't uncommon.




Eastern small-eyed snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_) from Theodore, Qld. Caught under permit.

The two species are easy to tell apart if you look at their heads.





Have you ever seen any southern dwarf crowned snakes (_Cacophis krefftii_) up there? That's one of three SE Qld species of snake I'm yet to see (not including blind or sea snakes).


Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 8, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> Anyhow I think the spider is a forest funnel web



What do you mean by 'forest funnel web'? Are you talking about _Hadronyche_ spp.?


Stewart


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice tarantula......looks selenocosmia ?? poss male ? can i take a copy & send it to a friend ? i know youve got alot of T's there that still havent been described, not to mention the ones that havent been discovered yet.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks Stewart...we need more Id posts like this.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 8, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Probably not. Cream bellies in eastern small-eyed snakes aren't uncommon.


going by the images you kindly supplied, its a SES



reptilesDownUnder said:


> Have you ever seen any southern dwarf crowned snakes (_Cacophis krefftii_) up there? That's one of three SE Qld species of snake I'm yet to see (not including blind or sea snakes).
> 
> Stewart


Not yet, they should be there as I pass though there habitat. I will, of course, keep an eye out. Next planned trip is Tuesday, but I think the missus just canceled it.

BTW, how do you see Burtons Legless (aside from buying him doubles)?


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 8, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> going by the images you kindly supplied, its a SES



The image you have above is definitely of an eastern small-eyed snake. I think the Conondales are too rainforesty for carpentaria snakes.

I've seen Burton's legless lizards while walking around (both at night and during the day) and in the bottom of pit-traps. But most of the ones I've seen have been on roads at night.


Stewart


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 8, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> But most of the ones I've seen have been on roads at night....


That's what I thought. Seems strange I haven't seen one yet. Oh well, maybe next time


----------



## bigguy (Feb 8, 2009)

You will see more Burtons and Scalyfoots 6 to 3 nights before the full moon. Have seen 5 Scaly's and 2 Burtons the last 2 nights


----------



## sativa (Feb 8, 2009)

ive seen them with a cream belly likethat before , and with a lime and bluish tinge as well ,


----------



## textilis (Feb 9, 2009)

Trust me spend enough time in the field the novalty of seeing a Burtons will soon wear off, they are a very commonly seen animal in a large distribution, though variety of color morphs are interesting.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 9, 2009)

I have seen heaps of Small Eyeds with cream bellies like that, almost more than pink bellies, especially in Mapleton.
Still going for a drive tonight?
I definitely am after this heat, should be good.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 9, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> How many deer were on her back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

great ID post Stewart, nice to see some explanation and pics


----------

